# Radio?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there are any English language radio stations available in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos/central Portugal area please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

BBC World service, Tomar has a Saturday am, If you have UK TV with a sky/sat receiver you can also get most UK radio channels, remote should have a radio option


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



travelling-man said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any English language radio stations available in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos/central Portugal area please?


Hi Travelling-man

I used to listen to Vidanova 105.5fm that was an English program on a Saturday morning by a guy called John Trueman but it seems that it is no longer on the air. 

Krystyna


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry folks, I meant that I can recieve on a car radio.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope, but let us know if you find any


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Sorry folks, I meant that I can recieve on a car radio.....



Sorry you won´t find any. We are too far out for any signal


----------

